# Mothering's Father's Day Contest



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

With Father's Day almost here we would like to celebrate and honor the dads of the Mothering.com community. Please share your special fathering images for entry into our Father's Day Contest.

Three winners will receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. Post one image per post. Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel based on thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant).

After entering, spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is June 19, 2012. US and Canadian residents only.

Important note: you must be a Mothering member and be signed in to post an entry or to "thumbs up" a favorite image. If you are not already a member please sign up by selecting the "Join Now" link in the upper right sidebar. Images from new members may be held for moderation by our system, so please be patient if you do not see your image posted immediately.






*Type of Photos:*

We encourage the submission of images that celebrate the fathers in _your_ family. You may be asked to sign a form verifying ownership of your work if selected to win. Multiple entries are allowed but each should be submitted as separate posts.

*Use of Images:*

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate. Please note that Mothering may publish the photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so if you prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread please place that statement at the bottom of your post. All images without this statement will be considered for use editorially on the Mothering site and for possible feature "cover" photographs on Mothering's facebook page without further notice to you. If you are interested in having your image featured on Facebook as our cover photo please submit wide images that would be a good fit for that space. The size for the space is 851px wide by 315px tall--however, smaller versions of these images are fine to submit in the contest as we will contact you for a larger version if we are interested in featuring your photograph. Those images chosen to be featured on our Facebook page will be given a special spot in our photographers gallery.

*How to Enter: *

Submit your original photographs in the community contest thread between June 5th and June 17th. Multiple entries are allowed. Then, share your posted image via Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter to encourage voting on your image (you must be a registered Mothering.com forum member to vote). Images with the most votes in the community will be considered by the Mothering editorial team. Three winners will be contacted by June 20st and announced in the community.



Image by absolut xman


----------



## chrisnjeri (Apr 28, 2011)

My husband with our 2 week old daughter, January 2011.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## hillary77 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Enjoying the fresh snow in the park behind our house


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Lazy Saturday mornings at our local coffee shop are the best!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

It's love!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Their first night together.


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

Love this! Here is an amazing photo of daddy and daddy's girl. <3 <3 <3


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

She loves being worn by daddy


----------



## jesusfollower (Jul 15, 2011)

Daddy with his little girl, one day old (first baby).


----------



## jesusfollower (Jul 15, 2011)

Such an amazing gift.


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

After many hours of back labour.


----------



## kjgst15 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## oliver's*mom (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## oliver's*mom (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## jstpmm (Apr 6, 2010)

-


----------



## gragedanwyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Little one was upset after meeting the Easter Bunny for the first time; Daddy was able to comfort her.


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

Caught this while camping a week ago.


----------



## arleen3 (Jan 13, 2011)

At the park with his daddy


----------



## MaeBird (Nov 25, 2011)

First meeting with Daddy, about 5 minutes old.


----------



## MaeBird (Nov 25, 2011)

Love my Daddy.


----------



## lolar7 (Feb 22, 2011)

First time father holding his long awaited son for the first time as tears fall from his eyes.


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

snuggles!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

best buds


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Day 1


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

hanging out


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

The best pillow is Papa


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

First Moby wrap


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Ellie and Adam


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Singing and playing with Ellie on her ukelele


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

toes!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

best buds, hanging out


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

lounging


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Sleepy times


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Papa chats


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)

CIRCUS TRICK! (soft padding below and spotter not pictured!)


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)

Dads: Scaring moms while delighting babies since the dawn of time.


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)

So much fun!


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

Helping daddy plant some grape vines  Anya 2 yrs old


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

First day with no training wheels! He did great..."just like Daddy". 4 yrs old


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

Having fun with daddy while camping last year in Utah!


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't worry...they didn't ride far or fast


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

Swimming at his "weaning party" (2.5 yrs old)


----------



## sara125 (May 12, 2010)

No easy feat when baby is over 26 lbs!!!


----------



## rtjunker (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Crazysquirrel (Mar 25, 2010)

Showing our daughter the Salmon in the river in Alaska


----------



## Mother Rising (May 30, 2012)

Getting some sun with Daddy. ♥


----------



## Crazysquirrel (Mar 25, 2010)

Father's Day is for Grandpas too! Here "Papa" is showing us how our son's arm (1 week old) is the same size as his finger!!!


----------



## livingstonesmom (Oct 20, 2011)

I am new to this all and was wondering how I enter a photo to your contest??


----------



## simplyeli (Aug 11, 2011)

Headed to the beach with papa


----------



## simplyeli (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Denise Howard (Jun 12, 2012)

My husband with our oldest.


----------



## MamaWestWind (Jun 18, 2010)

My husband with our son Owen.



My husband with our son Michael, in the desert.


----------



## tlin (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anachka (Oct 24, 2011)

SAY UNCLE!!!


----------



## stizler (Aug 25, 2010)

She LOVES the "wheeler" as she calls it.


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

Goofing around!


----------



## stizler (Aug 25, 2010)

Her first time at the ocean. She had just turned 1.


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

Milking Pearl with Papa


----------



## stizler (Aug 25, 2010)

She sure loves helping Dad! Also, once she saw Dad wearing his hat, she wanted to wear hers too!


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

Falling in love again and again


----------



## stizler (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## tinytwists (Mar 7, 2011)

e.


----------



## tinytwists (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## gleefulmommy (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## tinytwists (Mar 7, 2011)

e.


----------



## tinytwists (Mar 7, 2011)

e.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

dh with dd and our "kissing goat."


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Dave and Ada sitting on the woodpile.


----------



## scupkahead (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

David showing off Adaline at the lumberyard , 2 weeks old.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Holding Adaline in our Moby wrap for the first time. We had to fix the wrap, but he put in a good effort


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Dave sitting with Ada in his lap while he is trying to work.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

At Dave's best friend from high school's wedding.


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)

Perfect men. I love them so.


----------



## jmac31 (Apr 10, 2010)

Moments after the home birth of our third baby, Georgia...no shirt to facilitate bonding. he did it with all three of our kids. amazing daddy.


----------



## jmac31 (Apr 10, 2010)

daddy and baby Georgia...what love


----------



## HannahEven (May 2, 2012)




----------



## HannahEven (May 2, 2012)




----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## HannahEven (May 2, 2012)

n


----------



## HannahEven (May 2, 2012)

n


----------



## HannahEven (May 2, 2012)

n


----------



## Evolmama (Mar 8, 2012)

Who needs toys when you've got daddy?!


----------



## Evolmama (Mar 8, 2012)

The best tummy time spot


----------



## Evolmama (Mar 8, 2012)

Bath time <3


----------



## Evolmama (Mar 8, 2012)

First time meeting grandpa, who lives in Colombia. It was love at first sight!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

the birth of our ds


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

duplicate post.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

snow babies


----------



## eghofseth (Jun 13, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## eghofseth (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## pllafferty (Jun 13, 2012)

Olive and Dad at the National Zoo.


----------



## MTsolarcreation (Mar 28, 2012)

Papa giving baby Ada her first fishing lesson this last weekend at 9months old!


----------



## MTsolarcreation (Mar 28, 2012)

Papa and baby Ada exploring nature at camp


----------



## ~Denise~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Taking a break from hat-making to read a book.


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)

Daddy daughter perfection!


----------



## nicoolio (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

At the beach with attitude!


----------



## Brenda Torres (Jun 13, 2012)

Teaching our daughter how to play the uke!


----------



## eghofseth (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bundy (May 30, 2009)

Zeth babywearing out son while making a speech standing on 2 brew buckets at Bangor Greendrinks!


----------



## HappyBabyDoula (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Joanie L (Apr 25, 2011)

Adam with Baby Isabella, she was 2 weeks old in this photo!


----------



## kbochniak (Feb 4, 2010)

N

Nap time with 5 week old Violet


----------



## kbochniak (Feb 4, 2010)

Cuddle time! Violet - 4 weeks


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

Liam and Daddy at 3 weeks old


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

Liam and Daddy in Cabo with the Moby


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## snakewash (Apr 26, 2011)

*With dad...two days old.*


----------



## verarae (Feb 6, 2010)

Hardworking man-hands and my gorgeous (now 3 year old!) baby girl,

these two are still magical to watch together.


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

My husband and my daughter sharing a special Father's Day's moment, June 2010.


----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## sarahquinn (Nov 29, 2010)

My Dad helping me through my labor : )


----------



## posborne (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## posborne (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## rtjunker (May 11, 2011)

On the back porch.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorite picture of my guys gettin ready for a walk!


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Proud Daddy holding our first little one back in 2003!


----------



## ladylukk (Aug 31, 2011)

soothing our son declan @ 1 week old.


----------



## ladylukk (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ladylukk (Aug 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas 2011 ... newborn Cullen and 2y Declan.


----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)

My family, minus me because I was taking the picture.  Easter 2011


----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a picture of my dad with his twin granddaughters


----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)

My husband and our oldest daughter, on their way to the daddy daughter dance.


----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## heatherama (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the last picture I'm going to post, I swear








I just really love this guy. This is a picture of my husband with our twins from last July, 2011. This last year and a half has been so difficult. Rewarding, and amazing but also difficult and he has been a constant source of encouragement and support.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

after bath, 2008


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

my guys like orange


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish you could see the ears on Daddy's hood - but mostly that's the look of enchantment my son always gives his dad


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

The fascination on their faces was soon replaced by horrified tears - for all - as the cocoon revealed a nonliving critter with invisible yet painful rash-inducing hairs!


----------



## Begooddogood (Dec 23, 2009)

My husband engaging in a little elimination communication with our then 4 and a half month old son. "Better than changing diapers", he says.


----------



## Begooddogood (Dec 23, 2009)

Reading time with daddy. Is there anything better?


----------



## lolar7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Daddy and son bonding over "big tractors." This made both of their days!


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Four generations!


----------



## ashleybess (Jun 22, 2009)

Our little Arrow was short on hair so her daddy was helping her out. Beard toupee!


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

This is my DH with our oldest and middle boys the day after we broke the younger one out of NICU.


----------



## ashleybess (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunset in Maine with our 3 year old.


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

Hiking in Acadia with our 1 year old in tow.


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

Teaching our daughter how to bake.


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## squarekari (Jun 13, 2011)

Dad and son, so serious together!


----------



## squarekari (Jun 13, 2011)

Aaaand, a little more casual, two years later (just this past April)...


----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Trish Gruswitz (Jun 16, 2012)

Hiking with Daddy


----------



## Trish Gruswitz (Jun 16, 2012)

Napping with Daddy in matching clothes


----------



## jessiraffa (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nicholas born 2011 with cleft lip/palate


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

First time holding our son Nicholas


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Being silly together!


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cuddle time


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Helping Izak with the fish he caught


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Silly faces!


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Feeding Nicholas with his special needs bottle


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

at mule day


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

learning to drive the tractor


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcoming baby number 3 with joy.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Holding the hands of our 10 month old as he walks through the park.


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

Here is another one, daddy is a great artist...


----------



## Dinah Gardenia (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Dinah Gardenia (May 8, 2012)

2nd birthday kiss


----------



## Dinah Gardenia (May 8, 2012)

2nd birthday kiss


----------



## Dinah Gardenia (May 8, 2012)

Porch swing with Daddy


----------



## chachamama (Feb 11, 2012)

hh

We prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread . thanks!


----------



## Amzaleg (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Love


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Rschmid (Jun 18, 2012)

Ed with 6 week old identical twins.


----------



## Miranda Cassidy (Mar 26, 2012)

Daddy and his little girl hangin' with the chickens.


----------



## Miranda Cassidy (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning daddy.



(Can't find the rotate button)


----------



## Miranda Cassidy (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Miranda Cassidy (Mar 26, 2012)

She loves riding on daddy's shoulders!


----------



## Miranda Cassidy (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ambimama11 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Daddy feeding our little "J" solid food(a plum) for the first time! *


----------



## Giannita (Dec 3, 2010)

Daddy just finished telling the skeleton in the bar joke... what a silly.


----------



## momtoalexander (Jun 19, 2012)

My father didn't tell me how to live; he lived, and let me watch him do it.
- Clarence Budington Kelland -


----------



## Carrissa (Jul 21, 2006)

Daddy with his crazy girls on Father's Day 2012


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for the wonderful photos! We are so proud of our community dads and amazed at all the beautiful and touching photos.

We will review the entries and along with the community votes our editorial staff will determine the finalists. Stay tuned!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

After a review of community votes and editorial review and voting here are our winners!

Vermillion



jeninejessica



Adaline'sMama



Our three winners will receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate. Congratulations!!


----------

